# missing networking tools

## strubbldesign

hi everyone...

i'm missing commands like:

nslookup

traceroute

etc. 

any ideas wich package is missing?

----------

## Hu

net-dns/bind-tools provides nslookup

net-analyzer/traceroute provides traceroute

----------

## strubbldesign

thanks alot  :Very Happy: 

----------

